# American Ambulance is Hiring, Orlando



## EMTVeg (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wanted to let anybody in Orlando Florida know that American Ambulance is hiring EMT's. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to know! 
How would I go about applying?
And is an EVOC course required?  (CFFA isn't holding another open one for a month)
Thanks.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 19, 2011)

They do require EVOC but I would apply and interview. They might just hire you as a non driver for the first bit. I would at least call and ask. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 19, 2011)

Call them or walk in for an application.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks alot, man.

Also, does American take regular 911 emergency calls like Rural/Metro does, or is it just tame transport stuff?

It's not far from my house, so I'll just go stroll over there right now.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 19, 2011)

American is mainly a transport company. We do some code 3 transports. Rural Metro doesn't do 911, Orange County and Orlando FD do all the transporting now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 19, 2011)

Let me know how it goes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just went in and filled out an application.  So long as I show proof that I'm registered for the EVOC course next month I should be GTG 

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jul 19, 2011)

Np, u just get ur cert?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 19, 2011)

EMTVeg said:


> Np, u just get ur cert?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk



I got it like 3 months ago.  But I'm just now applying for jobs because I did fire right after and I've been busy gwtting ****ed around by Valencia for entry into medic school.


----------



## Pinknikkij (Aug 5, 2011)

What's the pay like? Hiring process?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 5, 2011)

Pinknikkij said:


> What's the pay like? Hiring process?



EMT $9/hr take a test and a drug test and physical

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinknikkij (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, Should I expect testing similar to the NREMT? Would my pay increase with a bachelors degree or is that not considered?


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pinknikkij said:


> Thanks, Should I expect testing similar to the NREMT? Would my pay increase with a bachelors degree or is that not considered?



The test was about 20 questions.  It wasn't bad at all and was not very formal (you just take it in the lobby).
A pay bump for a degree would be nice, but I doubt they care.


----------



## Pinknikkij (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give em a call for an app


----------



## Pinknikkij (Aug 6, 2011)

Just found out hiring ended Friday.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone know what American's reputation is like down there? The newly-minted American New England Division absorbed an older company with a rather poor reputation. I'm curious if its "parent" has a similar reputation or is as innocent as an ambulance company can be.


----------



## LoveColorado (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope you get the job!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Anyone know what American's reputation is like down there? The newly-minted American New England Division absorbed an older company with a rather poor reputation. I'm curious if its "parent" has a similar reputation or is as innocent as an ambulance company can be.



Or is it three companies with a rather poor reputation...?


----------

